# Another birth! Mandy broadcasting now!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Mandy isn't due until tomorrow, and honestly I'm hoping she waits until Thursday, because my in-laws are coming for the weekend and my MIL really wants to be here.

But, we'll see... She's broadcasting now and we have some panting and nesting. I don't like to confirm anything until I see contractions, though.

You can see Mandy and O'Malley here:
HillCountry Dachshund's Upcoming Litters

And here's her broadcast! HillCountry Dachshunds - USTREAM.tv


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Mandy started contractions at 7:30am and literally 5 minutes later she had the first puppy! Four puppies in an hour! This has to be a new record for my girls.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!!I was looking at your web site,you do have some beauties there.Love to see the pups.
Wooo Hooo for Mandy that was quick for sure.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations....again!! :biggrin:


----------

